# Durkin dose glass Peoria ill



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2013)

I should be selling, not buying but I took a chance on this 'cause the listing was so horrible. I can always use it as Â½ jigger if they're common. I found the store in 1911 and 1915 directories and an aerial photo but but no real info. Nothing past or present reports from ebay or google as far as true time frame.
 James E Durkin, 501 Main St Peoria ILL is I think the correct info and almost everything was spelled wrong in the list.
 The actual shot glass I think is J.E. DURKIN/DRUGGIST/PEORIA, ILL.
 Any Illinois or other people know more?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 25, 2013)

I realize there is no connection but the name caught my attention. 

 In the late 1800s, early 1900s, James "Jimmy" Durkin was a liquor / wine dealer in Spokane, Wash. He was a prolific advertiser with numerous containers to his credit. Some of his containers are Classics.


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey I have the druggist bottle that goes with that dose glass if you want me to post a picture I can.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottleworm
> 
> Hey I have the druggist bottle that goes with that dose glass if you want me to post a picture I can.


Yes please. Do you have any dating material? I think he must have gone longer that 1915 but that's the latest I could find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's something maybe?
Peoria couple breathe new life into old, vacant home slated for demolition An 1884 Victorian home on North Flora Street reflects a neighborhood  once defeated by decades of urban decay but now inching back to  vitality. The home was built when Flora was in its heyday. Constructed for  Peoria pharmacist James Durkin, the classic Queen Anne fell into  disrepair and was divided into three rental units.......
 Flora is a bit of a haul and the 1915 residence was North Jefferson Ave. Something is amiss.


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 26, 2013)

I will get the picture up tonight sometime. I have never actually seen one before so it is a new one for me. Sorry I wasn't much of a help.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 26, 2013)

Ya got it to rub it in us Peoria collector's faces, didn'tchya! []

 I don't believe I've seen one before, though the BIM druggist bottles from him are quite common (I've come across 4 or 5 distinct styles); his firm was successful and operated into the 1920s, perhaps later but all my old business directories are 400 miles away so I can't check presently. Anyway, I'd figure it is 1910s or earlier and was a good deal at 20 shipped, I'd pay double that but dunno what the actual market value is; may be a bit better. Nice score.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2013)

> Ya got it to rub it in us Peoria collector's faces, didn'tchya!


Sorry. [][]
 Thanks for for the input and your right, oops, just S now, I glanced at a 1923 volume at the same address.
 This from 1915 has Joseph at the same residence. I didn't have much luck with Carlotta but I like the name, sounds almost exotic. Brothers, wife, mother, sons?
 I'll keep you in mind after it comes.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a picture of Joseph P  []


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 26, 2013)

here is the picture


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice one Dylan, i think that was the earliest variety he used, or if not at least quite early. I have some spares of the later ones to give ya if we manage to meet up at some point in the future.


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok sweet sounds good. I can't wait for the stupid ground to thaw out so I can get some scouting in!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice indeed! I'll have to choose between getting a bottle go with or selling the glass to go with a bottle.[8|][8|]
From 1898
  Who was the clerk that sold twenty gains of morphine for $1.00. Our good friend, Mr, Jim Durkin said at our druggists' outing, "Raus mit die Irish".... 
 or "out with the Irish"
 I have no idea what context that should be taken in.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2013)

and a broken quart "Durkin's pharmacy", likewise unlisted.

 Do you still have the picture somewhere Plumy?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2013)

I forgot to say they just got her. I'll post pic's when the camera charges. The dose glass is also WT & Co, USA and has table, dessert, and a blank line on the back.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2013)

> and a blank line on the back.


Oops, it does have "TEA".


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2013)

My camera is 10+ years old, maybe it's time for a new one. Anyway, I didn't know a dose was so much smaller than a shot. Total capacity is just under 1 oz. and it's less than 2" tall.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2013)

Back


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice stuff Eric, It is great to see the glass some more but if you like it, then please keep it. It may be a good one that you can sell for solid money at a later date if necessary. I am far more interested in collecting the bottles I've dug myself and am not all too partial to dose/shot glasses; nor to spending money on such things. It is the compulsion to collect in a comprehensive manner that makes me do it, lol. I'd be happy to send you a Durkin bottle for just the cost of 1st class shipping (two or three bucks) of the style I think was contemporary with the glass. Got some 2, 3, or 4 ouncers which I have several extras of, but that can only be done when I get back to Illinois and can access the duplicates. They are nice looking pieces but common and not of too much value.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the offer but I'd only accept it to sell it with the glass, I don't collect them either. I just bought it to research and resell (hopefully for a profit). I wanted to see how far off the description was too. I knew it wasn't a bottle, didn't think it Dunkin and was sure he wasn't a durgest.[] Seeing all the other embossment was a pleasant surprise.
 I couldn't find any recent IL dose glasses but it seems the Knoxville and just about any from TX do really well. The vast majority I know are only in the $5-20 range if anything.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 30, 2013)

After playing THE DATING GAME 

...W.T. & CO.
 (letter or number)   This has AJ
.......U.S.A.

 would make this 1890-1901..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

From the 1915 post http://www.crevecoeurclub.com/ was a gentleman's club. That or a dating service.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's what I'm thinking without genealogy info and I may be wrong. The 1884 house was built by an elder JE and Carlotta was widowed. The two sons remained in the house which was a common thing at time.
 The junior JE took over the pharmacy. Does that make sense?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't hear much interest so I threw it on the bay. Not that many hits but more than an handful of watchers. Either there are a lot of snipers waiting (I hope) or a  lot of folk that have one waiting to see what it goes for if at all. [] You just never know, do ya.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

This is Joseph P in 1896 FROM I guess maybe he was the father. I should register at ancestry.com.


----------



## Ddurkin (Apr 27, 2013)

Joseph (Patrick) Durkin is my husbands great grandfather. James was his brother. I recently bought a bottle from someone last year. I have a pretty good family tree somewhere.


----------



## Ddurkin (Apr 27, 2013)

By the way if you still have the jigger we would live to have it. Let me know what you would sell it for.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Danielle, it's been sold but I can ask the buyer if there is as a personal connection as yours. I'm still interested in the history, especially who Carlotta was and the dates the store operated. I just like history.
 Thanks for posting,
 Eric


----------



## ice cold collectibles (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Durkin dose glass Peoria ill*

would you like to sell that..  J.E. DURKIN/DRUGGIST/PEORIA, ILL. Glass  ..  In from Peoria Il  ...  Also looking for ILL. Coca Cola Bottles..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Durkin dose glass Peoria ill*

Sorry, that's long gone.


----------

